# 55 Gallon New Tank Setup!



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am new to Cichlids so please bare with me with any of my dumb questions :lol:

I would like to set up a tank with Cichlid tank that is peaceful to mildly aggressive. I know Cichlids are naturally aggressive.

I was looking at 
Yellow labs
Acei
Demasoni 
Anything else that would work better I am fully open to.

I don't want to have to upsize my tank later on as I have grown comfortable with the 55 gallon size. I have kept tropical community tanks before and had great success, but now it time for something new.

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

With a 55g I assume it's a 4' length,..correct? I keep that exact same mix currently in a 55g with good success so far (almost a year together). A lot of folks don't recommend Acei in a 55g due to their size as adults (6" or so),..but I have 1 male/1 female which are approaching full size and they don't seem too big or crowded at all. I wouldn't recommend a bunch of them but 2 or 3 are great. They also keep to the upper level of the tank for the most part, so they add a lot of visual movement as well. Very peaceful and adaptable with other species too. I have 5 Yellow-Labs with 2 males/3 females which do great together.

The issues come in with the Demasoni. I love them,..have 11 or 12 with 2 males / 9 or 10 females. They are currently doing really well,..but are constantly in flux. If you really want a peaceful to mildly aggressive tank, I would not go with these guys. I won't go into all of the reasons why,..since that may be enough for you to write them off (and there are tons of discussion and threads about them on this site). You could do a group of any of the Cynotilapia (I really like the White Top Hara)..or a group of 'Rusties',..both would do well.

Those are just my thoughts based on my 2 55g tanks. As far as Qty's,..a total of around 20 fish is good,..going with 'Harem' style stocking with something like 1 male for every 4 or 5 females (which is more important in some Mbuna species than others). Good luck!


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

So if I do rusties instead of the demasoni something like.
5 yellow labs
5 rusties
4 acei
1 bristle nose pleco?


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Also in what order should the fish be put in.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you have an established tank/media or have performed a fishless cycle, add them all at once. If you're adding juveniles, get at least 8 of each


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

So my total number in the tank will be 24? I know your suppose overcrowd them but isn't that a little high for a 55 gal? When you say if there juveniles put them all in at once are you talking each type at once or all the fish at once? Why order should I put them in? Do I need a cleanup fish of any sort or can I just do snails?


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Those species would do just fine,..and yes add them all at once if possible (if your water parameters are good to go).
As for cleanup fish,..I wouldn't say they are "needed" with Mbuna,..and I have no clue about snails (I wouldn't do them).
I keep a couple of bristle-nose Plecos in 2 of my tanks and they do just fine,..but I don't notice a major help in cleaning, but a 55g is easy to keep clean either way imo. Some of the small African catfish (Syndotis?) do very well but I haven't kept them,...not sure they would be much help in cleaning,..may help with "fry-control' though.

..and yes, 24 is a good # of juvies to start with in a 55g. You will likely lose a few for whatever reason,..and end up around 20 which has been a good total # so far for me.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have read everywhere to only add 5ish at a time. Is it only based on the bio load?


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

I assume that is what it is based on,..and is likely just to be on the "safe side" if starting a new tank. With those 3 species,..which are probably 3 of the most peaceful and easiest/adaptable Mbuna you can get,..adding them a few at a time won't be a problem either, if you chose to do it that way.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

How often do I have to do water changes and how much each time.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

flamesfan255 said:


> How often do I have to do water changes and how much each time.


Of course it will depend on your filtration (It's best to overdo),..and the total number and size of your fish,..
but in my 55gs (with approx. 20 fish 3-4 inches each).. I change out (1) 5 gallon bucket full 2 times a week,...and then every 2 or 3 weeks do (2) 5 gallon buckets full at once. I always use 'Prime' and slightly overdo it with any new water.
After a few months you will get a feel for your water and your fish..and a system that works for you. This system has worked really well for me,..and I do think frequent and consistent small water changes of 15-20% is about the most important thing you can do for your fish.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry that I am bumping my old previous thread. I ended up getting busy over the last little while and didn't get the tank set up. I am now ready to get the cichlid tank going. I have done a lot research over the last little while, but I'm sold sold on my original list as rusties are impossible to come across in Canada. I would for sure like to get yellow labs or at least one. Is it better to get one of lots of different fish or 4-5 of a couple species.

55 gallon tank(48x12x21(
I have a 300 watt heater
fluval 304 canister filter
soft edge gravel substrate

All LFS have a mixed african tank is it ever worth the risk of just getting 16 of those and hope it all works out?


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

So things I have comes across are

Afra
Yellow labs
Cobalt zebra
Yellow lab
Pseudotropheus socolofi
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Acei

Hoping to get some ideas so I can put the tank in cichlid order in the next several weeks. I wouldn't mind going to fish store to look at some of the ideas given. In the next week.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1m:4f of each of these would work:
Afra
Yellow labs
Either socolofi or cobalt zebra

Anything is possible, but it is unlikely a dozen assorted Africans will work. They would all need to be male for one thing. If you do all-male, stock less fish. Shoot for a maximum of 12 in a 55G.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Would demasoni be a better fit then any of those?

1m 4f yellow labs
1m 6f demasoni 
1m 4f acei


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 55G acei are too big. You could do 12 demasoni and 1m:4f yellow labs for a nice tank. Remember demasoni are the extra work fish though. They are aggressive...not mildly aggressive.

The mix I suggested on June 16 would be better IMO.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Why is it that people like the yellow labs and demasoni tanks as opposed to switching the demasoni for maingano? They have similar black and blue color contrast but arent quite as feisty and are also similarly sized to the labs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would want 48x18 for maingano as some have trouble with them in a 55G. I'm am going to have both in my tank next weekend!

Demasoni will work in 48x12 but they ARE extra work. I do like the vertical bars best as well.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I would want 48x18 for maingano as some have trouble with them in a 55G. I'm am going to have both in my tank next weekend!
> 
> Demasoni will work in 48x12 but they ARE extra work. I do like the vertical bars best as well.


Thank you for the help.

Wife was look at Peacocks the other day and is now wanting me to switch to them. Question is what is the lowest amount of peacocks in the 55 gallon. I am not huge on the overstock look.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What type of peacocks?


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> What type of peacocks?


My stocking ideas that I have right now are from a local breeder.

1 strawberry peacock
1 electric blue sunshine peacock
1 red empress
1 ruby red peacock, 
1 eureka red peacock


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't put a red empress nor an eureka in a 55 gallon... too big for the first fish, and too aggressive for the second.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> I wouldn't put a red empress nor an eureka in a 55 gallon... too big for the first fish, and too aggressive for the second.


That's good to know. Is a 55 gallons a bad tank for Peacocks and Haps? A little to restricting?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a pretty restricting size for certain.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> It is a pretty restricting size for certain.


No problem, I will stick with my original plan then. That you for the help.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok so I am struggling to find acei and demasoni in calgary.

So I have decided on 
1m 3f yellow lab 
1m 3f red zebra

And then after this I am now struggling. Any options is great common names preferably. I am hoping to go with a big list so I can hopefully find something.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Red zebras need 1m:4f minimum and crossbreed with yellow labs. I would not mix them. What happened to the afra?


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Still want the Agra just really struggling to find them in calgary. All we have here is a big Al's and a petsmart. Haven't found a site that I am comfortable with the shipping fees either. So just having no luck at the moment.


----------

